# Emily&Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily and Now Rosebud Kidded!!



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Emily is due March 5 @145 days and this will be her 4th kidding. She usually kids between 145-147 and I really don't think she'll go past that this time either. Her pooch is so soft and puffy...poor girl she can't even run anymore! She usually has a single, I'm hoping she'll have twins this time though. She started filling her udder earlier this time and I can feel more activity from the kid(s) then I usually do with a single so maybe :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin: I'm really excited about this kidding as I plan to retain a doeling and the buck she's bred to compliments her perfectly!

Rosebud is due April 3 @150 days and this is her 2nd kidding. She's coming along nicely, I felt the kids moving around today and she finally starting to look pregnant. She hardly has any belly compared to emily :laugh:
Edit, I didn't realize till looking at the pictures how deep rosebud is. She carried deep as a FF too, but I think she was wider the first time as well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread*

Very nice! :thumb: Emily sure is wide and deep too. Hoping for lots of pretty doelings!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread*

Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread*

I love Emily's color! Very pretty girl  
And I'd agree with your twin assessment
Thinking pink!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread*

*Update*
Emily is on day 138-139 today and her ligs. feel lower today. She has been losing her plug too, which usually she starts that 6 week in advance. I also think the kid(s) have dropped. I haven't been able to feel a how lot of movement from the kid(s) for about a week now..Course she really doesn't like me touching her anymore. I'm wondering if she'll kid before she hits 145, it can be so hard to tell as they like to keep us guessing  :GAAH: 
Sorry I don't have any pictures. I'm planning on cleaning out the kidding pen and the barn Thurs. so I'll get some pictures then :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread*

Good luck! Emily looks like she has several in there! I'll hope for girls too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread*

can't wait to see some new pics!  thinking PINK! :kidred:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*

Emily is on day 142-143 today and her ligs. are hanging by a thread :leap: So maybe babies tomorrow? :greengrin: If she does kid tomorrow I'm betting on twins.
Her udder still needs to fill, but she has always done that last minute. I noticed today that her pooch keeps changing, it would go from her normal pregnant look to really soft and stretched out looking, to bulging out. I think its from the kid(s) moving around hopfully getting into position. Emily is other wise acting normal and even jumped on to the milking stand which she normally has a hard time doing when shes only a few days away from kidding.
These pictures are from yesterday she hasn't changed since then Oh, and she does have a bit of a hay belly :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*

Lookin good :thumb: Glad to see a fellow NE Ohioan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*

They are looking good....Happy kidding... thinking... :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*

Thinking pink! :kidred:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*

Well, no babiesbut I checked on her an hour ago and her udder has grown since this morning not strutted..but bigger. She is more of a pet quailty doe with poor attachments and a small udder, her foreudder has a good size pocket when full, which she hasn't had much of a foreudder till now deffinate sign that she is filling :wahoo: Her ligs. are still there, but her backend feels more mushy. I'm going to check on her later to night and I am expecting her ligs. to be gone,but we'll see. 
I guess, my guess that she would kid on the 5th was pretty accurate, I know her to well  :roll: . I would rather she wait until tues. or wed. since its going to be 20 degrees tomorrow! She would kid on the coldest day of the week


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*

Oh my! She is so WIDE! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*

Emily kidded at noon with Twins! :leap: :kidblue: :kidblue: :sigh: 
The one time she has twins and I do stud service she has bucks :doh: Oh, well at least she had happy healthy kids, with a text book perfect birth and she is such a good mama (she even adopted a kid for me once) 

She would lay down and push real hard then take a break and look around looking for a kid. Then relize she hadn't gotten one out yet and go back to pushing, she did this like 4 times, it was so funny. 
I was so sure when the first kid was out that it was a girl to my surprise I was wrong! Then I thought when the second kid came I did indeed get a girl I mean what are the chances of her having two bucks?

I'll have to get take pictures Wed. when it warms up, its to dark in the barn right now. Both kids are gold with white markings like Emily, only one is a darker gold like Emily and the other is a ligther. Both are for sale to pet homes as wethers Though they are so cute right now that I want to keep them


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily is getting closer!*



Goat Crazy said:


> She would lay down and push real hard then take a break and look around looking for a kid. Then relize she hadn't gotten one out yet and go back to pushing, she did this like 4 times, it was so funny.


My Alpine doe, Catydid, did the exact same thing! :slapfloor:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily Kidded!*

Congratulations on your baby boys. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily Kidded!*

Aww....congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily Kidded!*

CONGRATS!!! Sorry they were boys though


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily Kidded!*

Congrats on the twins!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Emily & Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily Kidded!*

I have been meaning to update on Rosebud for a while now...
She is looking good and this is definitely an easy pregnancy for her. I think she'll wait to kid till 150 but we'll see....I'm guessing twins, hopefully :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin: She still doesn't look as big this time around and can still run around like she's not pregnant! Only reason I think she is carrying twins is because I have always been able to feel a kid on the bottom and top of her belly. She looks really deep in the pictures, but she also has a full hay/grass belly.

I do/did have one concern about her though. She has lossed some weight since Jan. she feels more bony. It has been so nice the past 2 weeks, so everyone has been able to eat as much grass/browse as they want. She feels like she may be putting on some more weight because of that, thank goodness. I was worried that she may slip into Toxemia if she kept losing and I did want to up her grain and have large kids or or throw something off balance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emily&Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily Kidded! Rosebuds Tur*

Looking good.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Emily&Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily Kidded! Rosebuds Turn*

Day 147 and she looks like she'll wait till tuesday(her due date), but I did notice that she looks to have started filling her udder today, so maybe tomorrow :shrug: I can easily find her ligs. they don't feel really soft yet.

:stars: I can't wait to see what she gives me.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Emily&Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily and Now Rosebud Kidd*

Rosebud had Triplets! :wahoo: couple hours ago, :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: The doeling looks exactly like, Rosebud black with frosted ears and blue eyes  I'll post pictures of them all later.

I do have one question; The doeling's cord broke off really, really short, I barely managed to tie it off. What should I do?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Emily&Rosebuds Kidding thread/Emily and Now Rosebud Kidd*

Congratulations on the kiddos! Can't wait for pics  Is the cord bleeding?


----------

